# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ese filozofike!

## auiu

Pershendetje.
Kam per te bere nje ESE filozofike me teme=
Gjuha i paraprin mendimit apo...
Nqs mund te me ndiìihmoni me ndonje ide jeni te lutur te shkruani.
Ju faleminderit!

----------


## xhypkuderjanit

te c'far doshme.

----------


## Dar_di

*Dorëshkrimi i Njeriut*

Kur bëhet fjalë për jetën e tij, Njeriu (si individ), edhe ai më i fuqishmi dhe më i pasuri, edhe ai më i guximshmi dhe më i mençuri, nuk është autor i plotë i saj (i jetës pra). Para së gjithash, ai s`ka aspak gisht në vetë krijimin e tij, i cili mund të jetë i gjithfarshëm: i vullnetshëm, i rastësishëm, fryt i dashurisë, trill i momentit, rezultat i një dehjeje, i qëllimeve të mira a të këqija. Kush e di këtë.
Pastaj pas jetës, rrjedhës së saj, jeta ofron shumë mundësi dhe Njeriu, asnjëherë (sepse kjo, realisht, është e pamundur), s`është në gjendje të reagojë ashtu si duhet ndaj ofertave të jetës. Prandaj, ai kurrë nuk është autorë i mirëfilltë i jetës së vet. Ndodh, madje, që njeriu ta kalojë gjithë jetën duke marrë vetëm dy-tri vendime të veçanta për vete.
Autorësia absolute e Njeriut lidhet jo me jetën, por me vdekjen. Dhe, kjo mund të shprehet në dy mënyra. Së pari, me vrasjen e një njeriu tjetër. Ai, pra, është autor i plotë i vdekjes së Njeriut tjetër. Së dyti, autorësia absolute vjen në shprehje përmes vetëvrasjes. Njeriu vendos për vetveten, në mënyrë të plotë, kur shuan jetën e vet.
Në një mënyrë, ai përmes vetëvrasjes, mëdyshë supremacinë hyjnore ndaj jetës, si autor i saj (Zoti e ka bërë Njeriun, apo jo). Për këtë shkak, vetëvrasja ndalohet rreptësishtë në religjionet monoteiste.

Marrë nga libri “Çast i amshueshëm” të autorit Blerim Shala

----------


## AnxhelaKora

Po un kam besim te reforma n drejtesi

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Besim, eshte mire te kesh se dukesh edhe si optimist,por jo per tu vene presion qe te nxitoni por shpresoj qe ky besim te jete brenda kesaj jete.

----------


## Ciarli

Besimi pa baza eshte demagogji! Kush te siguron ty se Zoti apo Gjermani do te beje reforme ne drejtesi me ane te agjenteve apo politikaneve te tij! Qe na denon e dime dhe i heqim kapellen!

Gjuha eshte zhurme qe vjen nga jashte qenies kurse mendimi ne asnje lloj gjuhe eshte e verteta! per kete lindi meditimi apo dialektika e gjuhes mendore apo zhurmave te amplifikuara qe quhen argumenta!

----------

